

Using GPU accelerated neural networks for games AI - jakozaur
http://www.theengineer.co.uk/Articles/311786/Games+without+frontiers.htm

======
speek
This makes me sad. AI doesn't need faster number crunching, it needs a more
interconnected architecture.

~~~
bravura
What are you talking about? You pulled this out of nowhere.

Boltzmann machines are undirected architectures, and have been around since
the eighties, courtesy of Geoff Hinton and collaborators. Here is some new
work on the topic: <http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/absps/dbm.pdf>

The more interconnected architectures are much slower to train and use for
inference. Hence, we use restricted architectures to improve speed. (RBMs =
restricted boltzmann machines, which are a component of any current NetFlix-
prize top contender.)

AI _does_ need faster number crunching. Matrix-multiplies are really slow. I
can't train more than 10K neurons on desktop hardware. Faster hardware has
driven a lot of AI innovation.

~~~
speek
I meant hardware architecture... as in non-von neumann architecture.

That's really neat though.

